# Kobe said that........



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

He recives calls from players wanting to come to LA and play. I think it was in a espn.com article but i read it on hoopshype. Thoughts?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, this sounds concrete.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Wow, this sounds concrete.


i dont think Kobe Bryant has a record of lying?

his case was dropped. Management has come out and said the reason Shaq was traded was because of his age and the extension. So nobody asks you to like Bryant, but I would bet he has recieved calls if thats what he says.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wonder if Dahntay Jones called


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, I read it too. I believe it was Mark Stein's article on Kobe on ESPN, but I can't be sure.

I'm sure he has gotten calls from decent players, but I doubt he gets calls from guys like Tim Duncan or KG.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Well apparently Kobe hasn't been relaying any of this information to Mitch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yeah, I read it too. I believe it was Mark Stein's article on Kobe on ESPN, but I can't be sure.
> 
> I'm sure he has gotten calls from decent players, but I doubt he gets calls from guys like Tim Duncan or KG.


Not quite sure why Duncan or KG would want to leave their teams. 

Good players like to play with other good players. Only unhappy ones would like to play with Kobe. Think of an unhappy star or superstar and that maybe who Kobe was talking about. 

Maybe Baron Davis, or Jason Kidd. They could be unhappy.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont think Kobe Bryant has a record of lying?
> ...


_What?_

Come on, man. My post had nothing to do with Kobe.




> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Wonder if Dahntay Jones called


Please. If anything, Kobe would have to call Dahntay about the opportunity to play in Memphis. In fact, I think he might have. It might have been an ESPN.com article, but I read it in Hoopshype. Thoughts?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> The reason *might* is so prevalent is because there's no link and no quotes in the post.
> 
> ...


the way you wrote it can be taken either way.

A) Kobe isnt telling the truth/you dont believe him

or your version

B) Lakerman is making this up


either way, unless lakerman has made up stories before, the first thing you post shouldn't be "Wow,this sounds real concrete"

Take a human relations or business comp class, because you come off real negative even when you may not mean to be. When i'm being an *******, which is often, at least i know it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that too, not really surprised by those comments. LA is one of the most (if not the most) popular city among prospective NBA FAs and the franchise's class and tradition speaks for itself. The whole "FAs don't want to play with Kobe" argument never held any weight and I have a feeling that'll be proven in the form of acquisitions this summer. Hell, just look at Shaq. He's supposedly so loved and admired by so many players, why didn't FAs flock to Miami this summer?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> the way you wrote it can be taken either way.
> ...


I'm not going to release a guide for understanding Rawse posts. There is no _Rawse Posts for Dummies_ (insert your own joke here).

Everyone else seems to understand what I say just fine.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Not quite sure why Duncan or KG would want to leave their teams.


Ummmm....it was a joking/sarcastic comment....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

you know i wouldnt be surprised that when kg is a free agent, he would be signed by LA


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Can we Ban rawse from the Laker boards? please


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> Can we Ban rawse from the Laker boards? please


Agreed.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If management has any idea what they're doing, it won't be long before LA is good again.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> If management has any idea what they're doing, it won't be long before LA is good again.


Exactly, if you have a player as good Kobe Bryant. You aren't going to need "great" players around him to make the team succesfull


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yeah, I read it too. I believe it was *Mark Stein's* article on Kobe on ESPN, but I can't be sure.



:whofarted

This is the same guy who said Kobe will be a Clipper and Peja will be in L.A. in 2006.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> Can we Ban rawse from the Laker boards? please


Use your ignore list. I insist.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> *If* management has any idea what they're doing, it won't be long before LA is good again.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> _What?_
> ...


IF u read hoopshype you would understand that they take clippins out of the top storys from around the web. They also leave you with a link to where they got it


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummmm....it was a joking/sarcastic comment....


Mine was too Damian.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Use your ignore list. I insist.


Follow this advice if you don't like a poster.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The rumors and blame Kobe deals with is ridiculous. Of course there are players that want to play in LA. We have a good team, the best player in the league, and we're only going to get better.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> The rumors and blame Kobe deals with is ridiculous. Of course there are players that want to play in LA. We have a good team, the best player in the league, and we're only going to get better.


Yeah, I've been saying that all along, suggesting that a player wouldn't relish the opportunity to play with Kobe and the Lakers is just silly.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Follow this advice if you don't like a poster.


I like everybody. :bsmile:


----------

